# One Pass not recording new shows



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

I just got a Bolt and set up a number of One Passes and noticed today that a couple of my shows did not record. I set up the pass to record only new shows. I have a similar pass in my old Series 3 unit and it recorded the shows without a problem and I checked in the guide in the Bolt and they are shown as new. The shows that did not record are Elementary and Real Time with Bill Maher. Any suggestions about what might be causing this problem would be appreciated.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Gilgamesch said:


> I just got a Bolt and set up a number of One Passes and noticed today that a couple of my shows did not record. I set up the pass to record only new shows. I have a similar pass in my old Series 3 unit and it recorded the shows without a problem and I checked in the guide in the Bolt and they are shown as new. The shows that did not record are Elementary and Real Time with Bill Maher. Any suggestions about what might be causing this problem would be appreciated.


Can you modify the existing Onepasses? Can you create new ones? Do the new ones work?

I had issues with shows not recording after I upgraded the drive in my Bolt. I had to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" and set up the OnePasses again to get it all working.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

wscottcross said:


> Can you modify the existing Onepasses? Can you create new ones? Do the new ones work?
> 
> I had issues with shows not recording after I upgraded the drive in my Bolt. I had to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" and set up the OnePasses again to get it all working.


Those seem to be the only shows that are not recording and I must have set up at least 20 shows when I was setting up my new Bolt. I have tried modifying the Onepass but it did not make any difference. Not a huge deal since I can just set up a manual recording just curious why these two shows would not be seen as new and record when all my other Onepasses seem to work fine.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Gilgamesch said:


> Those seem to be the only shows that are not recording and I must have set up at least 20 shows when I was setting up my new Bolt. I have tried modifying the Onepass but it did not make any difference. Not a huge deal since I can just set up a manual recording just curious why these two shows would not be seen as new and record when all my other Onepasses seem to work fine.


Did you specify "All Channels" and "HD Only" in the One Pass? If so, I suggest you change to the specific channel you want to record from, because the "HD Only" has been found to be a source of recording failures for many people, because Tribune Media is not reliable about adding the HD flag to its program data.

If you don't see the channel in the channel selector, that is a different problem with two known circumventions, simplest of which for an existing One Pass is to temporarily disable the channels in the channel selector until you have changed your One Pass.


----------



## Gilgamesch (Dec 6, 2003)

ej42137 said:


> Did you specify "All Channels" and "HD Only" in the One Pass? If so, I suggest you change to the specific channel you want to record from, because the "HD Only" has been found to be a source of recording failures for many people, because Tribune Media is not reliable about adding the HD flag to its program data.
> 
> If you don't see the channel in the channel selector, that is a different problem with two known circumventions, simplest of which for an existing One Pass is to temporarily disable the channels in the channel selector until you have changed your One Pass.


Thanks for the advice. I actually found the shows via the channel guide and did the One Pass from there and that seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Gilgamesch said:


> Thanks for the advice. I actually found the shows via the channel guide and did the One Pass from there and that seems to have fixed the problem.


Yeah, that's the other way.


----------

